# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Project Robobeast, Centurion, Gauteng, South Africa

## Airicist

facebook.com/RobobeastSA




> The Mark of the Beast in 3D Printing Technology. A rugged, ultra robust 3D printer, capable of standing up to Africa’s harshest environments.
> Description
> The founder of Robohand, an open source design for 3D printing a low-cost mechanical device for people who have lost limbs, Rich van As, became frustrated with the limited build bed and minor issues with his 3D printer. Research and Development never sleeps at Robohand and from that frustration his idea for a rugged, ultra robust 3D printer, capable of standing up to Africa’s harshest environments was born.


Founder - Richard Van

----------


## Airicist

RoboBEAST launch in South Africa 

 Published on Feb 16, 2014




> Promising tinker-free 3D printing of hands, RoboBEAST is a 3D printer for non-hackers.

----------


## Airicist

RoboBEAST - Let's Grow Some Things

 Published on Feb 16, 2014




> The launch of RoboBEAST took place on the 15th February 2014. Visit them at robobeast.co.za

----------


## Airicist

RoboBeast Launch and House4Hack Open Day 2014

 Published on Feb 27, 2014




> RoboBeast 3D prints mechanical devices, such as RoboHands, to aid amputees (upper limbs). The creator of RoboHand, Richard van As, decided to create RoboBeast - a robust, efficient, Africanized 3D printing beast. South African based Hackerspace called House4Hack proudly backed the event and also showcased some other ventures by declaring it an Open Day. Anyone attending had the opportunity to meet Quentin Harley, the designer of the award winning Morgan 3D printer. There was also Quadcopter phun with the zarcdev.co.za team. A Solar braai was showcased - an opportunity to braai your boerewors roll using only the sun. We also baked some breads using our solar oven. The event was held at Elardus Park Primary School on Saturday, February 15, 2014 in Pretoria, South Africa.

----------

